
Looking for a speaker to ICO community interview - ksshilov
Hey, guys. We have made several interviews with founders who are in process of preparing ICO. We are looking for the next interesting speaker for our next interview.<p>Would be really appreciated for recommendations here or in our telegram group: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.me&#x2F;icotalkgroup
======
rapidreasoning
Stewart Macgregor Dennis, he's just launched an ICO for a coin called Credo.
Tim Draper is backing him. Feel free to mention Mark Whelan recommended him.
Hope that helps

